# How do I put this! I need help N scale



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Good evening to all! I am in need of a lot of help. Attached is the layout that I am doing. It started as a 4 x 8 and is now 4 x 9 after I have added an extra 12 inches to the right side of layout to increase the radius on that side. How can I increase the radius in the middle and on the left side ? All your help is very much appreciated. This has been driving me nuts as I did not realize the issue with the 9.75" radius. I like the design as I can reach all sides of the layout. I am new to this and the frustration has started but I will not give up.

Picture #1 is the Atlantic Long Haul
Picture #2 same layout minus yard on the left. I will add that later when I can expand down the left side.
thanks brad


----------



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Bench has been built to the 4 x 9 with the cut out in the middle


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Why not just get wider radius track?...


----------



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

i am using Flex track on this layout. How do I expand the radius that it shows.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is possible that your chosen plan may not be the most suitable for you.First,the Atlas trackplans are designed to sell tracks,be relatively easy to build and most use the "traditional" 4 X 8 sheet of plywood wich make horrible use of the available space in many cases.

To help you,a few answers required like...
1-What is the available space you have?How is it configured (doors,windows or else)?
2-Can the layout be permanent?Do you own the house?Possible future move?This is a point often ignored and nice layouts end up in dumpsters.
3-What type of trains do you wish to run?This will dictate your curve radiuses and track spacing.

There are hundreds of nice layout plans on the web and there are quite a few that may suit you better once we know your needs/desires.You may have some construction done so far but it's much better to have a change of mind now than a lot further on the project.I'm actually building my layout and have started over twice so far after discovering important oversights.I'd like to save you this frustration,along with the added costs.


----------



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

*Room size*

Here is the room size that I have


----------



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Please see picture on the space I have. I can do a U shape. 
1. The house is mine and do not plan on moving. The layout can be permanent, but would rather not attach to the walls.
2. I plan on doing the Soo line out of Minneapolis from the 1950's or 60's.
3. I would like at least be able to run 6-8 axles loco's and passenger rail.

I don't mind redoing the bench work if it will solve my problem. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's a funny looking room. All the ones in my house are enclosed on all 4 sides....

I'm not sure what the orientation of that layout will be in the room? Are you trying to put it in the middle?

Is your issue with the 9.75 curves that they are too tight for the equipment you want to run (I think they are, but I'm an HO guy, not N)? You obviously have some track planning software. Why not just try substituting a larger radius curve, then moving or replacing the rest of the pieces to fit the same general shape / theme? However, as Jake said, Atlas books are more about selling track than they are about serious modeling.

There are two other suggestions I have. First, you were looking at a subscription to Model Railroader. They have an extensive on-line track plan database available to subscribers. You might look there for something similar, but with broader curves. Second, you know what area you want to model, and basically what operations you want. Start your own plan, using real or plausible industries for a couple of towns in that area, then just connect them with a doubled back loop. This will require lobes on the ends, but it can be very narrow in the middle, allowing you to have open space in the center of a large C shaped layout.


----------



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha! thanks Ben. Yes it has 4 walls. This is the space that I can use in the room. I understand having the lobes at the end. It will be a nice radius. On the software issue, I do have scarm, but could not figure how to get the flex track to do a radius of at least 15 +. Would 36" be to wide or would you use that on the sides and 24" down the middle.

thanks brad


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, I think those dimensions would work. 36" would get you about 16" radius, allowing for borders (you don't want track right at the edge of your layout).

I can't say what SCARM does. In Anyrail, you tell it to "Insert curved flex" and it asks you to enter the radius and the arc (in degrees), and it drops the track in (you still have to connect it). It also gives you a stupid check, so if you try to do 24" radius and 120 degrees of arc, it will put the track down but highlights it red so you know that it's longer than a 36" piece of flex track. Maybe SCARM is similar (in a lot of ways, it looks like the author reverse engineered an early version of Anyrail).


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

When I see a prospective train room, my first thought is "how can I maximize trackage in this space?" Here's my answer to that question...









Of course you may not want this much track space, or feel that it lacks enough scenery and realistic details, or having a switching layout may not be interesting to you, but this is the first thing that pops into my head.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Say, feldon, that's some graphic arts software you have! Where can I get it? Perhaps the local kindergarten?

Just kidding. That's kind of the concept I was thinking of, except with a return loop at each end (maybe a yard on the left side, inside the return loop), and a couple of more discrete towns with industries / sidings.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Say, feldon, that's some graphic arts software you have! Where can I get it? Perhaps the local kindergarten?


It was easier to freehand it in Photoshop than to fire up Anyrail and have to actually follow the rules about flex track lengths, turning radii and so forth. I guess I won't get an NMRA achievement for my track plan. 



CTValleyRR said:


> Just kidding. That's kind of the concept I was thinking of, except with a return loop at each end (maybe a yard on the left side, inside the return loop), and a couple of more discrete towns with industries / sidings.


I didn't know if there would be space on the left side for a return loop, so I made it a sort of stub end yard with a runaround for the loco. Having a circle at both ends would be optimal for sure.


----------

